# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  hỏi về cách chép video vào đĩa CD

## vudinh

chào các bạn, mình muốn chép 1 đoạn video từ trang youtube vào đĩa cd nhưng mình không biết cách chép, bạn nào biết có thể chỉ cho mình được không, cảm ơn các bạn rất nhiều

----------


## daikin

bạn muốn chép vào đĩa cd trước hết bạn phải có file video đó .ổ ghi ,và cuối cùng là phần mềm ghi đĩa (nero) chẳng hạn.bạn nói cụ thể là bạn đang xài phần mềm gì để ghi đĩa ,mình mới có thể hướng dẫn chi tiết cho bạn được chứ.

----------


## rickyson280287

máy mình có phần mềm nero nhưng mình chưa biết cách sử dụng, bạn hungphamhonghung giúp mình với nhé.cảm ơn bạn nhiều lắm

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

nếu bạn dùng nero để ghi trực tiếp các file video tải từ internet thì nó phải qua 1 giai đoạn là tự động convert lại đúng định dạng trên các đầu đĩa dân dụng rất lâu... bạn nên dùng phần mềm tvc đang được giới thiệu trên diễn dàn rất hay, dễ sử dụng lại nhanh nữa... để chuyển đổi định dạng trước khi ghi... thì sẽ nhanh hơn..

----------


## phamhungimkt

> máy mình có phần mềm nero nhưng mình chưa biết cách sử dụng, bạn hungphamhonghung giúp mình với nhé.cảm ơn bạn nhiều lắm


nero là ngon rồi, ko cần convert gì hết. bạn dùng nero vision là xong. nên burn ra file ảnh ( file image ( *.nrg) trước xem ngon chưa ) rồi mới burn ra cd,dvd

----------


## phimbovn

theo mình biết thì nero chỉ hỗ trợ những định dạng chuẩn mpg,mpeg thôi nhưng khi định dạng đúng mà kích thước khung hình,tần số khung hình hay tần số âm thanh không thích hợp thì nó cũng sẽ convert lại rất lâu, còn những định dạng tải trên mạng về lại càng không hỗ trợ. còn việc sử dụng phần mềm convert chuyên dụng thứ i là để giải quyết các phát sinh trên và thứ ii là tốc độ chuyển đổi nhanh hơn rất nhiều

----------


## hoa nam anh

> máy mình có phần mềm nero nhưng mình chưa biết cách sử dụng, bạn hungphamhonghung giúp mình với nhé.cảm ơn bạn nhiều lắm


file bạn download về là đuôi gì vậy bạn .như các bạn trên đã nói ,cần xác định định dạng của nó trước đã.còn thao tác ghi đĩa thì :
bạn khởi động nero nên 

click vô như trên hình vẽ ,cửa sổ tiếp theo bạn chỉ việc click nút *add* rồi chọn file video bạn cần ghi rồi click burn là xong.chúc bạn thành công

----------


## seovietdang

> file bạn download về là đuôi gì vậy bạn .như các bạn trên đã nói ,cần xác định định dạng của nó trước đã.còn thao tác ghi đĩa thì :
> bạn khởi động nero nên 
> 
> click vô như trên hình vẽ ,cửa sổ tiếp theo bạn chỉ việc click nút *add* rồi chọn file video bạn cần ghi rồi click burn là xong.chúc bạn thành công


cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều nhưng mình vẫn chưa hiểu là xác định dạng để làm gì khi dùng phần mềm nero như bạn hướng dẫn ở trên, bạn có thể nói rõ hơn được không, vì mình không hiểu lắm, mong bạn chỉ giúp

----------


## alimama

theo mình được biết thì nero nó sẽ chuyển đổi file cho bạn vế đuôi .dat .những file video của bạn chỉ cần cùng 1 định dạng như avi chẳng hạng thì nó sẽ convert cho bạn trong quá trình ghi luôn.chúc bạn may mắn

----------

